# All Nordic languages: Genitiv på andre skandinaviske språk enn norsk



## orros

Hei!

Vanlig genitiv kan uttrykkes på tre forskjellige måter på norsk, nemlig s-genitiv (1), garpegenitiv (2) og preposisjonsfraser med preposisjonen «til» (3) [Faarlund, p.254-263]:


Karis bil
Kari sin bil
Bilen til Kari

Når det gjelder garpegenitiv har jeg lært at denne formen ble innført i norsk fra nedertysk i løpet av 15/1600-tallet via Hanseatene som slo seg i Bergen. Hanseatene hadde kontorer andre steder langs den svenske kysten, noe som fører meg til å tro at denne formen kunne godt blitt tatt opp i svensk også...

Jeg er spesielt interessert i å vite om disse tre mulighetene finnes også på dansk, svensk og islandsk og hvilken av de tre formene er vanligst i hvert språk.

Tusen takk for hjelpen,

Orros


----------



## jazyk

Här kan du läsa om det på engelska med exempel på isländska: How To Properly Use Articles: A Crash Course


----------



## Ben Jamin

orros said:


> Hei!
> 
> Vanlig genitiv kan uttrykkes på tre forskjellige måter på norsk, nemlig s-genitiv (1), garpegenitiv (2) og preposisjonsfraser med preposisjonen «til» (3) [Faarlund, p.254-263]:
> 
> 
> Karis bil
> Kari sin bil
> Bilen til Kari
> 
> Når det gjelder garpegenitiv har jeg lært at denne formen ble innført i norsk fra nedertysk i løpet av 15/1600-tallet via Hanseatene som slo seg i Bergen. Hanseatene hadde kontorer andre steder langs den svenske kysten, noe som fører meg til å tro at denne formen kunne godt blitt tatt opp i svensk også...
> 
> Jeg er spesielt interessert i å vite om disse tre mulighetene finnes også på dansk, svensk og islandsk og hvilken av de tre formene er vanligst i hvert språk.
> 
> Tusen takk for hjelpen,
> 
> Orros


Jeg har aldri hørt en svenske bruke garpegenitiv, så det må være et utelukkende norsk fenomen.


----------



## jazyk

En så konstruktion existerar åtminstone på tyska och på holländska, även om man säger den inte är del av standardspråket.

mijn vader zijn auto - Vertaling naar Engels - voorbeelden Nederlands | Reverso Context
Mit dem Auto seiner Mutter


----------



## orros

Hei!
Tusen takk for svarene deres.
Jeg skal prøve å publisere innlegget i forumet for dansk, svensk og islandsk hver for seg.
Tusen takk,
Orros


----------



## PoulBA

på rigsdansk er´Karis bil den eneste mulighed
i jyske dialekter findes Kari si' bil,  æ mand si' kuon
og om familieforhold: Anne til Peter*s*, hvor man ser det det oprindelige genitiv-s styret af "til"


----------



## Ben Jamin

jazyk said:


> En så konstruktion existerar åtminstone på tyska och på holländska, även om man säger den inte är del av standardspråket.
> 
> mijn vader zijn auto - Vertaling naar Engels - voorbeelden Nederlands | Reverso Context
> Mit dem Auto seiner Mutter


"Garpegenitiv" ble importert til norsk fra lavtysk brukt av Hansa-kjøpmenn.


----------



## serbianfan

I don't know much about grammar (I just learn languages ) but it seems strange that 'bildøra' is not a kind of possessive, when this is the normal way of saying 'la porte de la voiture', which obviously is possessive. If you take the examples with Kari (Karis bil, Kari sin bil, bilen til Kari), all would in theory be possible in Norwegian, but would be very unusual, especially the first two: bilens dør, bilen sin dør, døra til bilen. So it seems that the normal, and perhaps the only, kind of possessive in Romance languages, when translated with exactly the same meaning into Scandinavian languages, is no longer possessive (?)


----------



## myšlenka

serbianfan said:


> I don't know much about grammar (I just learn languages ) but it seems strange that 'bildøra' is not a kind of possessive, when this is the normal way of saying 'la porte de la voiture', which obviously is possessive. If you take the examples with Kari (Karis bil, Kari sin bil, bilen til Kari), all would in theory be possible in Norwegian, but would be very unusual, especially the first two: bilens dør, bilen sin dør, døra til bilen. So it seems that the normal, and perhaps the only, kind of possessive in Romance languages, when translated with exactly the same meaning into Scandinavian languages, is no longer possessive (?)


In some sense, you are right: 'bildøra' could absolutely be considered some kind possessive. That is indeed the most natural and salient interpretation of the compound. The question is if compounds deserve to be labelled with such a term because compounds are also compatible with an array of other possible interpretations that aren't easily seen as possessive:
bildør - a door that is decorated with pictures of cars.
bildør - a door that is made of bits and pieces of car(s).
bildør - a door that leads to a car.
bildør - a door that is shaped like a car.
bildør - a door that is meant for cars.

These interpretations are not very common, but there is nothing inherent in the compound itself that prevents them. The meaning of compounds in general is quite malleable given the right context. That property is in stark contrast to constructions like 'Karis bil' or 'Kari sin bil', which are unequivocally possessive. So the question is: do you want to use the same label for constructions that carry possessive meaning _sometimes_ (compounds) as for constructions that are _always_ possessive (Karis bil, Kari sin bil)? The answer will depend on whether you focus on meaning in context or meaning without context. Your choice 

As for the translational side of it, languages can be sensitive to various aspects of the possessor-possessee relation. Distinctions that are made in language A are perhaps not made in language B, so when you talk about possessives in Romance languages being 





> translated with exactly the same meaning into Scandinavian languages,


 such differences are sometimes made invisible. French, of which you gave one exemple, largely uses the preposition _de_ to express possession, but does not necessarily encode information that a speaker of Norwegian would be sensitive to such as definiteness, animacy and alienability:

- Karis bil --- I don't use this construction myself, but to the extent that I have intuitions about it, the 's' sounds very awkward (at least to me) with non-definite expressions: en venns bil . It works better with definite expressions (naturally including names): vennens/Karis bil.
- Kari sin bil --- This construction works well for animate possessors (humans and animals), and is rather awkward (or even ungrammatical) with non-animate objects: bilen sin dør .
- Bilen til Kari --- This construction works well for alienable possession, but inalienable possession is akward: døra til bilen . If you want to express inalienable possession, it is better to use the preposition _på_: døra på bilen.

The alienability property is perhaps clearer if you compare expressions like 'vekta på Kari' versus 'vekta til Kari'.

So in sum, translating with exactly the same meaning is not a trivial thing


----------

